# Do you ride HWy 118?



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I was driving up to Arrowhead on HWY118 thinking what a great ride it would be but little to no shoulder and many a blind curve. After a few miles I thought you would have to be pretty nuts to do it... I then come upon a rider (Sho Air Team I think) who was almost at the top. 

Is this route ridden often or just a brave few?


----------



## kyle_ARB4U (Sep 22, 2010)

*Hwy 118*

The ride is actually really fun! I would not suggest it on a weekend. The best time to ride is mid week without all the sightseeing traffic. The shoulders are tight but if you're use to riding with traffic you would be fine. I can tell you that the decent down from Big Bear back to Arrowhead is awesome! 40+ miles per hour, super quick!!! Hope you enjoy the ride.

Kyle


----------

